# N. American Cruze Diesel really has no tow rating ??!!



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Yep, Chevy figured that folks would overload it, and not tow responsibly like you are doing. Also, they're worried that some of the active aerodynamics would fail shut and roast the engine.


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Yep, Chevy figured that folks would overload it, and not tow responsibly like you are doing. Also, they're worried that some of the active aerodynamics would fail shut and roast the engine.



So, put a switch on it to bypass the active aerodynamics. I can't even begin to state how furious I am. A local dealer just got in a totally loaded rainforest green Cruze Clean TD and I was about to go down and drive it. I even put $5,000 in my checking account for the DP. I'm now absolutely apoplectic. 


Did I mention that a SMART car can pull a trailer?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I know, right? That would make sense to put in a tow/haul mode since the car itself is more than capable of it.


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

This is the car I was about to buy this weekend. $26,975 and I was ready to plunk it down.

I may get one anyway and try to tow with it. But I'm so mad now I better not go in or I'll take it out on the poor salesperson.


​This:


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't see it being a problem. I work at a chevy dealer and we have 2 customers with tow hitches on their gas engine cruzes. I don't know what they pull but couldn't really be smaller than that


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Even the tow rated Cruzen in the US/Canada are rated only for 1,000 lbs. Your trailer might be too heavy for them as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I looked under an Eco (AT) tonight. Looks EXACTLY the same as my Cruze (except, apparently, the AT no longer has the Z-link suspension either). Think it's a 2013 by the color. 

I was thinking something would be different with the setup in the rear of the car that would prevent it from towing in the rear, but, assuming this is the same setup as the Diesel, I don't see why it couldn't tow. 

Chevrolet said something about reducing the thickness of the welds to save weight on the Eco, but I thought that was done to ALL models in the 2012 model year. Hmm...


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Cruze diesel in Australia and the ratings are 750kg for a trailer without brakes and 1200kg for a trailer with brakes, so even with a smaller cooling inlet your trailer should be a breeze. Just put your DIC to show engine temp and stop for a cool off in the unlikely event it goes up. Enjoy your diesel, I love mine.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

It is kinda sad that the Vibe has a higher tow rating than the Cruze (then again Toyota did design it:shocked.

I'd be temped to tow with it anyway. You sound reasonable and have done good with the Vibe so I'd think you'd have good luck with the Cruze.
My truck with a 6.5TD is only rated for 7500lbs but if it had the 454 it could pull 10K, I've installed EGT/Boost gauges and tow 10K like the gasser because I monitor what is important.

You could always Email GM and ask why the Australian Cruze can tow 1600-2600lbs and the north american one can not.
How about some of the customer car people here look into it?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I would do it anyway. Put a good trans cooler on it and run it. 

For the record OP, my 1.4T cruze gets almost 30MPG towing an 1100lb trailer, with two guys in the car, 100lbs of gear, and i generally tow 350+ miles with NO issues.



jblackburn said:


> I looked under an Eco (AT) tonight. Looks EXACTLY the same as my Cruze (except, apparently, the AT no longer has the Z-link suspension either). Think it's a 2013 by the color.
> 
> I was thinking something would be different with the setup in the rear of the car that would prevent it from towing in the rear, but, assuming this is the same setup as the Diesel, I don't see why it couldn't tow.
> 
> Chevrolet said something about reducing the thickness of the welds to save weight on the Eco, but I thought that was done to ALL models in the 2012 model year. Hmm...


Lol, nice place to save weight. Weld thickness? Really?

Unless the Diesel is also stitch welded, or whatever they did, i can't see a good reason you couldn't tow with it. My only concern would be trans temps in the auto.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> I looked under an Eco (AT) tonight. Looks EXACTLY the same as my Cruze (except, apparently, the AT no longer has the Z-link suspension either). Think it's a 2013 by the color.


GM removed the Z-link from all cruze except the 2LT and LTZ in 2013. Only exception if you get the RS package you still get it with the 1LT. As beefy as that z-link is I would assume it would save 15-25lb off the car. Suspect the removal has more to due with increased profit though.


EDIT: The Diesel also gets the z-link


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Hoon said:


> My only concern would be trans temps in the auto.


The Diesel has a beefier transmission vs the a gas engine as well.
He could also install a trans temp gauge.


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> The Diesel has a beefier transmission vs the a gas engine as well.
> He could also install a trans temp gauge.


I would put a tranny cooler in it for towing. Although now that you mention it, I wonder how that would interact with the variable air intake? My Vibe actually seems to run cooler all the time with the tranny cooler in it. Even the A/C seems to work better.



Diesel Dan said:


> It is kinda sad that the Vibe has a higher tow rating than the Cruze (then again Toyota did design it:shocked.



The 2.4 L Vibe can tow 1,500, the 1.8L is rated for 1,000 I think. Wagon-like cars tend to be a little more stable. for towing. The 2.4L has some Camry drive train stuff in it and bigger brakes. 

I understand GM actually did contribute to the overall model design of the Vibe, but the platform it sits on is Toyota. It's a mix of Corolla/Camry/Rav4 depending on the model.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I would really like to think that my cruze td with 263 FPT, which actually gets advertised to 'drive like a v6' could do more than hold the rated 980lbs of cargo. I would really like to install a hitch on it plus a tranny cooler and see how it does. How much could the active shutters really affect it? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

In Australia all new petrol (gas) models whether 1.8, 1.4T or 1.6T are rated at 695kg (1530lb) unbraked and 1200kg (2640lb) braked.
The diesel model is almost identical with 750kg (1650lb) unbraked and 1200kg (2640lb) braked.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> In Australia all new petrol (gas) models whether 1.8, 1.4T or 1.6T are rated at 695kg (1530lb) unbraked and 1200kg (2640lb) braked.
> The diesel model is almost identical with 750kg (1650lb) unbraked and 1200kg (2640lb) braked.


As I've noted before, GM's lawyers don't trust North Americans with knowing how to read an owners manual and not be idiots.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> As I've noted before, GM's lawyers don't trust North Americans with knowing how to read an owners manual and not be idiots.


And for good reason. They also don't trust our Juries to not be filled with the same brain stems who don't understand the concept of personal responsibility.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> And for good reason. They also don't trust our Juries to not be filled with the same brain stems who don't understand the concept of personal responsibility.


You must mean like in the case where a guy put his winnabago on cruise control at 70mph and went to the back to make a cup of coffee, and when he crashed he won the court case because the handbook did not say he couldn't do this??? "What the".


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

You said you only take the trailer out twice a year. If you really want a diesel Cruze for your daily driver, then I'd think renting when you need to tow would be an option.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

So is the N American one built the same as the Australian? Can I throw a hitch on it and tow if I want to?

I would assume that doing so would probably void my warranty though...


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Any car can tow provided that it has decent torque and brakes.
Don't see how it could void your warranty unless tried to tow something stupidly heavy.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nathan of Aus. said:


> Any car can tow provided that it has decent torque and brakes.
> Don't see how it could void your warranty unless tried to tow something stupidly heavy.


Since the owner's manual specifically states not to tow, any transmission, brake, or suspension failures could be claimed to be a result of towing, even if they have nothing to do with the hitch (ie, used to mount a bicycle carrier on the back.) Thus is the sad state of affairs in the US.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Luigi said:


> So is the N American one built the same as the Australian? Can I throw a hitch on it and tow if I want to?
> 
> I would assume that doing so would probably void my warranty though...


I'm not sure whether N American one has the exact same transmission as the global, it might be different. And of course it has the Eco grill shutters which reduce airflow into the grill on the highway. 

Is it possible the N American version also has a longer powertrain warranty? They may not want to guarantee the powertrain as long if someone were towing.



obermd said:


> Since the owner's manual specifically states not to tow, any transmission, brake, or suspension failures could be claimed to be a result of towing, even if they have nothing to do with the hitch (ie, used to mount a bicycle carrier on the back.) Thus is the sad state of affairs in the US.


If you didn't install the electrical connector kit for towing then you might be able to argue that the hitch was just used for a bike rack.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Transmission is an Aisin unit instead of a GM unit.

With a bit of extra cooling, I think it could tow just fine. The transmission seems to be programmed slip the TC a lot though on the diesel for smooth shifts, which means lots and lots of heat.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The trailer brakes on medium weight trailers used in Australia are an overrider type. They work by having a master cylinder mounted on the draw bar. The drawbar is telescipic with about a 2" travel and a coil spring to hold it tight. When braking the spring compresses and this activates the trailer brakes which are hydraulic. The harder you brake the more braking there is. To reverse a metal lever which is on a swivel clops over the tow hitch blocking the brakes from coming on. The trailer can have either drum or disc brakes, your choice. This means no tell tale on the car, all you have to do is explain the wiring for lights, indicatord etc.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

my Cruze diesel 150 hp with 5-speed manual gearbox, made in korea, weighing 1250 kg, according to the manual can tow 750 kg and 1250 kg without brakes with brakes.
The diesel Cruze coming to this part of the world (South America) is manufactured in Korea. The petrol engine is manufactured in Brazil.
If I can later I upload a photo of the owner's manual.

mi cruze diesel de 150 cv, con caja manual de 5 velocidades, fabricado en korea, con un peso de 1250 kg, segun el manual puede remolcar 750 kg sin freno y 1250 kg con freno.
El cruze diesel que viene a esta parte del mundo (sud america) es fabricado en korea. Los con motor a nafta se fabrican en brasil.
Si puedo mas tarde subo una foto del manual del propietario.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

hernan l. said:


> my Cruze diesel 150 hp with 5-speed manual gearbox, made in korea, weighing 1250 kg, according to the manual can tow 750 kg and 1250 kg without brakes with brakes.
> The diesel Cruze coming to this part of the world (South America) is manufactured in Korea. The petrol engine is manufactured in Brazil.
> If I can later I upload a photo of the owner's manual.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. Interesting to hear the thoughts from people across the world!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The diesel engine in my car is a different one to Argentina as mine comes from Austria and the car is made in Australia. The engine has 161hp and 266f/lbs of torque and is a chain driven duel cam.

View attachment 180513


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

The Cruze Diesel in Argentina came to 2012 with engine VDCI 150 hp (LLW) 5-speed manual transmission and from there to the present with the engine of 163 hp (LNP) with 6-speed automatic transmission, only some came with 6-speed manual gearbox but no longer it sold more. My engine is manufactured in Korea by GMDAT (General Motors Daewoo Auto and Technology) is an engine for VM Motori (Italy) made to GM. The new I think it's an evolution of this also made by VM Motori.
Leave a picture of my engine as the main diference with yours is the turbo position in front at 163 hp and 150 hp in the back. And mine has TIMING BELT:cussing:.










translated by Google!!! sorry!!! jaja.


----------



## hernan l. (Nov 27, 2015)

diesel said:


> Welcome to the forum. Interesting to hear the thoughts from people across the world!


Thanks for the welcome to the forum !!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

hernan l. said:


> The Cruze Diesel in Argentina came to 2012 with engine VDCI 150 hp (LLW) 5-speed manual transmission and from there to the present with the engine of 163 hp (LNP) with 6-speed automatic transmission, only some came with 6-speed manual gearbox but no longer it sold more. My engine is manufactured in Korea by GMDAT (General Motors Daewoo Auto and Technology) is an engine for VM Motori (Italy) made to GM. The new I think it's an evolution of this also made by VM Motori.
> Leave a picture of my engine as the main diference with yours is the turbo position in front at 163 hp and 150 hp in the back. And mine has TIMING BELT:cussing:.
> 
> View attachment 180609
> ...


That is the engine used in the pre 2011 Holden Cruze, I have friends with them. To get a Holden diesel today you have to buy a Malibu, but I am not sure which engine it uses as it is imported.


----------

